# Boer buckling



## DappledBoers

I know he is young and you might has seen him in others posts but what do you think of his conformation?





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, he's such a little cutie!!! Such a cute face! In the second picture he looks like he's smiling  

He seems to have a wide chest.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Seems like he has a nice wide chest...maybe a little lacking in width in the back. Seems nice and long, he has a good top line from what I can tell. Neck seems nice. Looks like you could have a little winner there!  He's adorable ^.^


----------



## nancy d

He's promising for sure, a whole more than the older one you were looking at.
Can we get a rear shot too?


----------



## kccjer

I like him. How old is he? He's going to be a nice buck

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## DappledBoers

He is 2 days old..  he's a commercial buck so I won't keep him but he is such a character! And so heavy for a little guy! I was milking his mom a couple minutes ago and he decided to latch on.. Haha







These are the best pics of his rear.














Can you see the different colors in his spots?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Only 2 days? Sure wish I lived closer...he'd be a nice buck. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Jessica84

I agree I love his chest especially for only 2 days old!!!! He doesn't have much of a butt but again 2 days old!!!!! A lot can change in 3 months


----------



## DappledBoers

I'm excited to see how he turns out! He's so friendly already! Iv never had a goat kid like people this fast! 

Even though he's 2 days old he goes up behind his mom and sniffs her and stomps his foot and grunts! He's a stud! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Commercial??! I'm assuming he's not a fullblood then...shucks...I usually don't like dapples but boy...he is too much!!! <3 I'm forming an obsession with him lol


----------



## DappledBoers

Thanks! 
He is such a calm goat!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

DappledBoers said:


> I'm excited to see how he turns out! He's so friendly already! Iv never had a goat kid like people this fast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


We've had one like that this year too! I've never had a kid that was so people friendly without us doing anything! It's kind of nice. LOL


----------



## mamupng

Aww he's adorable

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I'd keep him if i were you


----------



## goatygirl

with his temperament just keep him long enough to give a couple good kids and then off he goes


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice indeed.


----------



## DappledBoers

goatygirl said:


> with his temperament just keep him long enough to give a couple good kids and then off he goes


I thought about keeping him for a little while but I really want to get into fullbloods and high % boers and he isn't registered 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

You could sell him as a buck


----------



## DappledBoers

goatygirl said:


> You could sell him as a buck


As long as he stays looking like he will be a good quality buck I'm not planning to wether him. I'm planning on selling him as a buck 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Good. Where are you located


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I love his coloring! He is so stout and is very wide down his back and in the front. I agree he could use more width in the rear but it isn't bad. The only thing I don't like about him are how his hocks turn in, but that could just be because he's a newborn.  He sure is cute!


----------



## DappledBoers

goatygirl said:


> Good. Where are you located


I'm in Michigan. About 10 minutes north of lapeer.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> I love his coloring! He is so stout and is very wide down his back and in the front. I agree he could use more width in the rear but it isn't bad. The only thing I don't like about him are how his hocks turn in, but that could just be because he's a newborn.  He sure is cute!


Thanks! I can't get enough of him! This is the first goat that I made that is a decent animal! It's very exciting!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d

I once bought a buck who wasn't terribly impressive. But in his 4th year he put on the front & butt.
My own boy (in avatar) leggy forever, but his frame caught up.


----------



## DappledBoers

I tried getting new pictures but he just won't stand still!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

In the third picture I tried to hold on to him and he didn't like it and pulled back so it's not a good pic but that's the only side shot I have of him not moving from today haha


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So GORGEOUS!


----------



## goatygirl

Do you have a website that i can see


----------



## DappledBoers

No but I'm going to set up a Facebook page today


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms

he is a cutie!! I wish you were in AZ! I would definetly buy him from you. :cowboy:


----------



## DappledBoers

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Weighs 11 1/2 pounds at 5 days old.. So a pound n a half more than birth weight... Is that good?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's not a huge ROG, but not bad either.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

He really is beautiful. Love his shape and coloring.


----------



## DappledBoers

So I think I'm just going to put him up for sale now.. Any opinions on the price range?
Please pm me with answers

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

$700


----------



## DappledBoers

goatygirl said:


> $700


That's about what I was thinking.. I still can't get into Facebook. It says enter your birthday for security reasons and it says I'm wrong when I enter it and locks me out so I can't get you the link  if you want some pictures of those does just let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

yes please you can PM


----------



## DappledBoers

How do I get a picture in a pm?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Or can you email them?


----------



## DappledBoers

Yes pm me your email


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

What are his percentages? What other breed does he have In him?


----------



## DappledBoers

He is 75% his grand dam is a Nubian




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Just kidding. It's his great grand dam that's a Nubian so he is 88%


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kyndal_98

Um is he for sale? If so I'm interested!


----------



## DappledBoers

Yes he is. I'll pm you.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

